# Farm Pro 2420 starting issue



## Parksfamilyranch

Hey everyone just fyi I'm new to tractors, hell mechanics in general.

So I have a farm pro 2420 2cylinder 2wd. Had it for a few days and bam it started puttering out like it didn't get fuel. Well after a long day of troubleshooting I found the original bowl cur off seals were garbage. So I ordersd and bought an aftermarket sediment bowl line etc. I Installed and yay had great gravity flow. Tractor started right up. So i ran it for a few hours cleaning up the property then bam sputtered out on me again like it wasn't getting fuel. So here I went again took bowl of checked gravity flow everything seemed to flow great, figured I had a diesel bug that just needed cleaned out.

Well here co.es next headache. I hooked everything back up primed then tried to turn over. Now starter sounds like it's just spinning.






Excuse the video it took me a dang hour to figure out how to get one going.


----------



## Parksfamilyranch

Alright got the starter off finally, Chinese assemblers dont make it easy.

Looked at the flywheel and doesnt look to bad.

Bench tested starter and gear come on out but don't spin. Hit it with some PB to see if it was gunked up waited a few and tested again same result. I'll attach what photos I can and video.


----------



## Parksfamilyranch




----------



## Parksfamilyranch

Parksfamilyranch said:


>


Ok fixed my ignorance of not testing correctly. Retested starter the gear comes out and spins.


----------



## Parksfamilyranch

Fixed my ignorance and correctly tested the starter. The teeth push and sprin as they should. I dont know if they may have been stuck or not. If weather permits I'll install it back again tomorrow and see what happens.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Be sure to keep us updated.


----------



## Parksfamilyranch

Well here we are working on a Sunday, so I tested the starter correctly and the gears popped out and spun.

After talking to some old farmers and a diesel mechanic that does a lot of tractor work for the farmers out here. He said the starter could have been gunked up and just needed a good blast of PB or the solenoid might not be working and spinning properly when the starter is under strain, like when it engages the flywheel.

Now I checked the teeth on the flywheel and they don’t look bad and I also turned the flywheel. There was good compression and I could feel it turning the pistons. So thankfully its probably not something worse but something wrong in the starter itself.

I am going to go ahead and order a new starter and see what that does, so I can get back to the fuel choking out issue.

I have uploaded some videos and pictures. Hopefully it will help someone else in the future.


----------



## FredM

watching your video shows the solenoid is working ok, the bendix drive is extending and the armature is spinning as it should, now there is one more test you can do before you spend your money on a new starter and that is to lock the starter in a good vice and hook up the power cables and spin the starter, -- and with a piece of hardwood about 2x2 size, load up the bendix drive teeth with the wood, there is a one way clutch in the bendix that allows the armature to not over spin when the engine fires up, by loading the bendix, this tests the one way clutch to see if the clutch is holding, after time, they do slip.

If the bendix clutch is slipping, then the bendix can be replaced instead of the whole starter motor.


----------



## Parksfamilyranch




----------



## Parksfamilyranch

FredM said:


> watching your video shows the solenoid is working ok, the bendix drive is extending and the armature is spinning as it should, now there is one more test you can do before you spend your money on a new starter and that is to lock the starter in a good vice and hook up the power cables and spin the starter, -- and with a piece of hardwood about 2x2 size, load up the bendix drive teeth with the wood, there is a one way clutch in the bendix that allows the armature to not over spin when the engine fires up, by loading the bendix, this tests the one way clutch to see if the clutch is holding, after time, they do slip.
> 
> If the bendix clutch is slipping, then the bendix can be replaced instead of the whole starter motor.


 ok since I have the starter off Ill try that


----------



## Parksfamilyranch

Was also told to try this on another forum... just adding for future people that come on looking for troubleshooting help.

"While you have it off, Take the end off of the starter(opposite the gear end) and clean the carbon out of the brushes and off of the commutator where the brushes transfer current to the rotor. Shorted/messed up brushes, and or a weak connection to the starter could also cause stuttering/chattering. Voltage is good, you turn key to start, solenoid tries to engage, short or bad connection causes voltage drop, solenoid disengages, voltage surges, solenoid re-engages, repeat..."


----------



## Parksfamilyranch

So I took it apart as advised cleaned every connection I could find, used a dang dremel wire wheel and shined all connections up. And here is new starter test.


----------



## Parksfamilyranch

Haven't tried tension on it yet


----------



## Parksfamilyranch

So before i forgot i wanted to share a few videos so future people can look and maybe it'll help them out with the starter. Take them with a grain of salt, tractor is in the field and I don't have a pretty shop lol.


----------



## FredM

Parksfamilyranch said:


> So I took it apart as advised cleaned every connection I could find, used a dang dremel wire wheel and shined all connections up. And here is new starter test.


I don't think the bendix is throwing out far enough, should be very close to the shaft stop collar, once or twice it seemed the throw out but then pulled back while you had it under power, have a look at the pivot screw that the throw pivots on, a lot of starters had an offset screw so the throw could be adjusted.

when a solenoid chatters, this is mostly because of the contacts being arced up and this wont allow current to the holdin wiring to hold the solenoid in the start position.


----------



## Parksfamilyranch

New starter installed. So issue was with something within my old starter.


----------



## Parksfamilyranch

Hopefully someone in future gets some help from this thread. Ill be making a separate thread on how i troubleshot and fixed a fuel issue. Thank you everyone that help me with this.


----------



## Shortmountainman

Parksfamilyranch said:


> Hopefully someone in future gets some help from this thread. Ill be making a separate thread on how i troubleshot and fixed a fuel issue. Thank you everyone that help me with this.


 Hi, i am new to the forums, my dad just gave me a Farm Pro 2420, but the alternator was disconnected and I cannot seem to figure out what wire goes where. from your first video I can see the bottom 3 wires on the alternator, does yours have 4 wires hooked to it? if so can you send me a pic of the alternator so I can figure out what wire goes where? I seem to be missing the 4th wire. good luck with yours, mine seems to run well with no issues besides the alternator not hooked up or possibly not working.
Thanks,
Dan


----------



## Parksfamilyranch

Dan I'm out of town this weekend for my grandbabies last weekend before school starts.... But when I get home Monday I'll post all the pics you need. I cant remember off hand exactly how many wires, but I also have a pdf at home for the tractor complete so I'll get that added to for people.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shortmountainman

Parksfamilyranch said:


> Dan I'm out of town this weekend for my grandbabies last weekend before school starts.... But when I get home Monday I'll post all the pics you need. I cant remember off hand exactly how many wires, but I also have a pdf at home for the tractor complete so I'll get that added to for people.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Thank you very much! I am lucky and have my granddaughter for the summer at our place.
Have fun and enjoy!
Dan


----------



## Shortmountainman

Have you had a chance to take a look at your's?


----------

